# Police Officer David Nelson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*David Joseph Nelson*
Bakersfield Police Department, California

End of Watch: Friday, June 26, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer David Nelson was killed in a vehicle crash while involved in a vehicle pursuit at approximately 2:40 am.

The pursuit started when he attempted to conduct a traffic stop of an unlicensed vehicle. He chased the car for several blocks until his cruiser left the roadway and struck a retaining wall and a utility pole at the intersection of Mt. Vernon Avenue and Panorama Drive, causing the engine compartment to ignite. Responding officers located his vehicle and removed him from the wreckage before the patrol car became engulfed in flames.

He was transported to Kern Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

The vehicle he was pursuing continued to flee and the driver remains at large.

Officer Nelson had served with the Bakersfield Police Department for two years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Greg Williamson
Bakersfield Police Department
1601 Truxtun Avenue
Bakersfield, CA 93301

Phone: (661) 327-7111

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22522-police-officer-david-joseph-nelson#ixzz3eDHsv5ON


----------

